# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ndihme ne italisht

## master

Dua te jap nje provim ne italisht qe te marr disa kredite.
Ndodhen ne USA dhe megjithese se kam harruar italishten me duhet te rikujtoj pak rregullat e gramatikes.

Ka ndonjeri ndonje material qe mund mund te ma dergoje ose ndonje sit?

faleminderit

----------


## gera

hey "master" per kur te duhem, se ndoshta mund te te ndihmoj, por jo menjehere

----------


## Jeans-boy

master
ti e njeh italishten,apo jo?
nese eshte thjesht se ke frike se kujtesa te ka braktisur,futu ne ndonje sit italian, chat p.sh. apo dicka tjeter, sa per te rifituar shprehite
Ne Itali, ne fakultetet"lingue e lettere" gjen pa problem librin qe te duhet,Ma merr mendja se e njejta gje eshte edhe aty te ty, Pse nuk shkon te katedra e italishtes ne fakultetin me te afert te 
gjuheve te huaja dhe te pyesesh
nuk e di se cfare studion dhe sa mund te te ndihmoje kjo qe te thashe...


jashte teme:
njeri donte te bente soxhornon dhe vente 4-5 here ne jave ne kuesture se s'po i pergatiste dot te gjitha shkresat qe i kerkonin.
Aty takonte gjithmone te njejtin polic , i cili i thoshte :perqeshje: o shiko se duhet bere kjo ,po shiko se duhet bere ajo..dhe ky tipi na ishte lodhur shume.Pas shume vuajtjesh mbaron pune dhe i thote atij policit:
grazie dio che ho finito perche mi hai fatto il militare!
A e merr me mend se cfare donte t'i thoshte?ta them une:
shyqyr zotit qe mbarova pune , se me bere zbor me bere!

Spero , la mia storia ti abbia piaciuta.In bocca al lupo per l'esame!
Ciao-ciao

----------


## ChuChu

Master, gjete ndonje site te dobishem ti se dhe une dua te jap 3 klasa italisht provim per te marre credite. Kam kohe qe jam larguar nga Shqiperia, dhe mos praktimi i italishtes me ben te dukem si guake sa here perpiqem ta flas  :buzeqeshje:  
Nda ndonje info te dobishme po pate mundesi, se pak nga pak me duhet te filloj te pergatitem.

Faleminderit, "Kuqalashja"

----------


## elbasan

Mire te thote Jeans-boy. Shko tek katedra e gjuhes italiane dhe aty do gjesh me siguri libra, ose metoda per te gjitha nivelet. 
Po ne biblioteke nuk keni gazeta italiane ju? Shko njehere dhe shiko.

Nje pyetje kam. Si ti Masteri dhe ti Kuqalashe keni thene qe keni per te marre kredi. Meqe nuk jam ne Amerike nuk e kuptoj se c'do te thote. A mund te ma shpjegoni?

Ne Shqiperi kredi mund te marresh vetem nga banka. Kuptim tjeter te kesaj shprehjeje une nuk njoh.

----------


## ChuChu

Elbasani: "Nje pyetje kam. Si ti Masteri dhe ti Kuqalashe keni thene qe keni per te marre kredi. Meqe nuk jam ne Amerike nuk e kuptoj se c'do te thote. A mund te ma shpjegoni? 
Ne Shqiperi kredi mund te marresh vetem nga banka. Kuptim tjeter te kesaj shprehjeje une nuk njoh"


Elbasani, nqse ai me lart eshte sensi juaj i humorit ose i sarkazmes, do ju keshilloja te perpiqeshit njecike me shume per te arritur efektin e duhur.  :buzeqeshje:  Mgjte nese ti vertet nuk e di, po te jap nje shpjegim perciptazi. E para, fjala qe une dhe Master kemi perdorur eshte "kredite", jo "kredi". Nuk besoj se ne Shqiperi merrni kredite nga banka, apo jo? 
Per tu diplomuar nga nje universitet amerikan (te pakten te ky imi) duhet te kesh 120 kredite, dhe cdo klase ka 3-4 kredite. Disa prej nesh (me te zgjuarit, ehh), vendosin te japin provime e t'i marrin keto kredite pa vajtur fare ne klase. Kjo eshte nje menyre e shpejte dhe e lire per te hequr qafe shume klasa. Neperjmet provimeve te italishtes qe kam ndermend te jap, heq qafe 15 kredite menjehere, qe eshte ekuivalente me nje semester te tere te vajturi ne shkolle. Shpresoj t'ju kem dhene te pakten nje ide se c'jane kreditet. 

Qofsh mire, 
Kuqalashja!

----------


## Dita

Pershendetje per ju qe kerkoni ndihme.

Kerkova pak ne internet. Mberrita ne kete faqe. Nuk di sa do t'ju hyje ne pune.

Klikoni tek linku me poshte dhe brenda tij tek linku linguaitaliana.zip ku e gjeni materialin e permbledhur.


http://www.mauriziopistone.it/linguaitaliana.html


Do shoh mos gjej gje tjeter.
A mund te me tregoni se per kur e keni planifikuar provimin?


Dita!

----------


## elbasan

Kuqalashe,

une e kisha me te vertete kur pyeta. Ajo e imja nuk ishte as humor, as sarkazem. Te kerkoj te falur nese u ofendove nga ajo qe pata shkruar.
Une thashe qe nuk jam ne Amerike, keshtu qe nuk e di se si funksionojne Universitetet atje. Une di si funksionojne keto ku jam une. 

Tani e kuptova qe kur thoni kredite e keni fjalen per deftesa / vertetime qe merrni kur keni mbaruar nje kurs, ose klase sic i thua ti.


Gjithe te mirat,

elbasan

----------


## master

Ju falenderoj te gjitheve per ndihmen qe keni dhene.

Dita..provimin e merr kur te duash. Une planifikoj ta marr ne fund te ketij muaji.Ai siti qe me ke rekomanduar qenka i mire.

Elbasan puna e atyre krediteve me pak fjale eshte keshtu.Ne USA, per te marre diplome nuk te imponojne nje program te caktuar kursesh. Te lene ty te zgjedhesh se cfare klasash do marresh. Psh...te gjithe studentet e inxhinierise ne shqiperi e Itali studiojne vitin e pare te njejtat gjera. Te dytin te njejtat gjera. Ne USA jo. Cdo klase qe merr ne USA, ne baze te veshtiresise, ka piket e veta qe quhen kredite. Psh Calculus 3 mund te kete 5 kredite ndersa Anglisht I ka vetem 2. Per te marre dipllomen e kolegjit duhet qe te kesh mbi 120 kredite dhe nese po studion per inxhienri mbi 60 duhet te jene ne dege te kesaj fushe dhe jo sport e gjuhe e huaj psh. nese studion anglisht mbi 60 duhet te jene ne dege qe kane lidhje me anglishten dhe jo matematike. Nuk e di sa mire e shpjegova.

Kuqalashja..perfundimisht porosita nje metode italishteje nga shqiperia. Une gjithe diten vetem gaztetat italiane lexoj ne internet prandaj nuk duhet ta kem shume te veshitire por kohet e foljeve jane nje cik si te ngateruare dhe duhen perseritur.
Provo kete linkun qe ka vene DITA sepse eshte interesant.tek e fundit mbasi te mbaroj une pune me librin ta dergoj ty.

edhe nje here faleminderit

----------


## Dita

Pershendetje juve qe deshironi te jepni provimin.

Master, me vjen mire qe paska qene i mire ai sit. Une ne mungese te kohes nuk pata mundesi te shikoja tamam brenda tij.


Nese do te keni ndonje pyetje ne gramatike do te mund t'ju ndihmoj.

Per kete mjafton te shkruani ne kete teme te hapur se cfare pyetjesh do t'ju lindin.
Meqe forumin e vizitoj shpesh, do te mund t'i shikoj dhe t'ju jap pergjigje. Mos ngurroni.


Suksese dhe ta merrni me sa me shume pike provimin.

Pershendetje!
Dita

----------


## master

Rofsh Dita

----------


## ChuChu

Elbasan, te pershendes. Ishte thjesht nje keqkuptim.

Dita, faleminderit shume, je e vecante!


Master: metoda e italishtes eshte shqip-italisht, apo vetem italisht? Do e cmoja shume nese do mund te ma dergoje pasi te mbarosh, mund te merremi vesh dhe privat (and yes, of course I will send it back to you)  :buzeqeshje:  Per sa kredite do e japesh provimin? Une do marr nivelin 2, 3 dhe 4, te cilat jane 5 credite secila. Me kete menyre hoqa qafe dhe ca klasa te tjera, si matematika, fizika e nje histori. Kam vendosur te mbaroj brenda tre vitesh me cdo kusht, e po e sforcoj disi veten time  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## master

Metoda duhet te vije per nja 3 jave sepse atehere vjen ky kusheriri im nga Shqiperia. 
CLEP test per gjuhe te huaj jepet shume shpejt prandaj mua shume pak kohe do me nevojitet.
Sa te mbaroj pune do ta dergoj pa problem fare.
Maksimumi i krediteve eshte 15 me duket dhe une per 15 do shkoj.
Edhe une si ti dua te mbaroj shpejt se nuk shtyhet larg shtepise.
Gjithsesi do flasim prapre.

----------


## Prototype

po pse nuk shkon ne ndonej librari atje ku shiten libra per italishten me sa di une i ka per te gjitha gjuhet e botes madje kam pare edhe per shqiperine .

----------


## BESNIK.V

po te shkosh ketu http://www.uvm.edu/~cmazzoni/3gramma...ica/index.html gjen diçka qe mund te te beje pune

----------


## ChuChu

Gjithashtu:

http://corso.italica.rai.it/

----------


## helios

Kuqe,akoma nuk i ke marre ato 15 kreditet e shkreta?  :perqeshje: 
Per te testuar kapacitetin tuaj te italishtes ju keshilloj kete adrese interneti: www.iluss.it
Per me shume: http://italian.about.com/cs/grammar/

----------


## aimilius

edhe ketu eshte nje fjalor italisht shqip ka shume materjale qe nevojiten per mesimin e gjuhes
kurse faqja eshte ketu gjuha italiane

----------

